# Help!!! Enable Cydia Tweaks



## brayanhust (Jul 18, 2017)

*i downloaded cydia through Cydiapro web site but tweaks are nor working, anyone know to fix that? please* help :angel:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is an App for an iPhone and not a Macintosh computer, maybe some nice mod will move this thread to the *Apple iOS *section of the forum for better results. 
You can also create a thread at their forum too for better results
jailbreak | Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------

